#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   große hydrocele und ziehende schmerzen im unterleib >

## Anonymisiert

hallo alle zusammen, 
ich habe seit einiger zeit eine hydrocele am rechten hoden, seit letzen freitag ist sie aber unglaublich schnell extrem angeschwollen (fast so groß wie eine handelsübliche glühbirne) und auch ein leichtes aber ständiges ziehen im unterleib stellte sich ein. 
am montag war ich beim urologen: taktlos, kurz ultraschall, erklärt ich habe bloß wasseransammlung, medikament verschrieben, mich für freitag zur punktion bestellt und erklärt nächstes jahr op ->nach ca. 7min war ich wieder draußen. 
- ist dieses ziehen/schmerz im unterleib normal, ich habe den verdacht das es von tag zu tag ein bisschen schlimmer wird (genauso wie die schwellung).
- ist eine punktion erstmal ok oder wäre eine op dieses jahr sinnvoller oder müsste man gleich agieren?
- habe ciprofloxacin bekommen und ernsthafte bedenken bzgl. dieses antibiotikums (sehnenschäden bei sportlern-> meine sind durch klettern extrem belastet) 
mein urologe ging gar nicht wirklich auf meine fragen ein und meinte, es wäre soweit erstmal alles in ordnung und bis freitag und er hätte auch noch andere patienten (nach ca. 7min). 
wäre sehr dankbar für eine antwort, da ich in dieser hinsicht extreme angst hab das bis freitag noch was passiert. ich muss beim hinlegen und aufstehen aufpassen, wie mein hodensack "fällt" damit es nicht so schmerzt.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Ich würde mich an einen anderen Urologen wenden, wenn du dich dort abgefertigt gefühlt hast. Es gibt noch andere Urologen. Wenn es dich so schmerzt, wäre ein direkter Urologenbesuch oder gar ein Krankenhaus ratsam.

----------

